# Froschlaich



## Ha-Jo (24. März 2008)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich feststellen, ob in dem Froschlaich in meinem Teich noch Leben ist? 
Der Hintergrund meiner Frage sind die Fröste und das mehrmalige Zufrieren des Teiches in den letzten Tagen.
Ich hatte zuvor auch grosse Aktivität von Molchen und Gelbrandkäfern beobachtet, jetzt ..... tote Hose.
Besteht eine Vergiftungsgefahr, wenn abgestorbener Laich im Wasser bleibt?
Entschuldigt die Frage, es ist mein erster Winter mit Teich.  

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo Ha-Jo,

Froschlaich ist relativ robust was Frost angeht. Vermutlich hast Du jetzt Laichballen vom __ Grasfrosch im Teich. Grasfrösche sind immer die ersten __ Frösche beim Laichen, daher friert ihr Laich so gut wie in jedem Jahr wenigstens eine Nacht lang ein. Meistens ist aber nur die oberste Schicht vom Frost geschädigt. Die Eier entwickeln sich recht schnell, Du kannst das mit bloßem Auge verfolgen. Die schwarzen Punkte werden bald zu Kommas und kurz darauf fangen sie schon an sich zu bewegen. Unbefruchtete oder abgestorbene Eier werden trübe und später bräunlich. Manchmal breitet sich auch Schimmel darauf aus. Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass abgestorbener Laich einem Teich geschadet hätte. Ich kann mir das nur dann vorstellen, wenn Dein Teich extrem klein wäre - aber dann hätten die Frösche dort nicht gelaicht.


----------



## Conny (25. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo,

hier 2 Bilder zum Vergleich. Beide Gestern aufgenommen.

  An einer ungeschützten Stelle

  Mit etwas Sonne! Es wuselt schon!


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Conny, Danke für die schönen Fotos  

Na da hast ja bald einen "Haufen" Quacken im Teich  

Früher, am alten Teich, war das immer spannend wenn meine Gattin und ich "Inventur" (gezählt) gemacht haben. Da ging schon mal ein halber Tag drauf mit der Zählerei und was da auch noch so nebenbei entdeckt wurde   .


----------



## Conny (25. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hallo Helmut,

 wir und unsere Nachbarn sind froh, dass es Grasfrösche sind! Früher waren sie nur bei den Nachbarn  : Dieses Jahr ist es das 1. Mal, dass sie bei uns auch laichen  . Aber bei uns gibt es viele Feinde  nicht nur die Fische. Aber irgendwie kommt immer von allem was durch: __ Frösche, 8 Arten von __ Libellen, __ Schnecken, Edelkrebse (noch ohne Beweis), ??? und, und ...
Die wasserwerte sind noch okay


----------



## Ha-Jo (26. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

@ Hallo Werner, danke für die Antwort, ich werde auf etwaige Verfärbungen achten.:? 

@ Hallo Conny, danke für die Bilder. Kommas habe ich auch schon, aber im Moment scheint Stillstand zu sein. 

Gruß Ha-Jo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. März 2008)

*AW: Froschlaich*

Hi,

der Frost und auch einfrieren macht dem Laich nichts aus. Höchstens den Fröschen. Meine haben sich die letzten 2 Wochen nur noch unter dem im "Teich" liegenden kaputtenen Speißkübel aufgehalten. estern mal nachgeschaut ob noch welche da sind, und fast nen Schreck bekommen. Die Froschmädels sind, da sie die letzten 2 Wochen nicht laichten (bei Nachttemperaturen von bis -6 Grad hat Mann/Frau halt keine Lust auf nen Quicki im Freien ) sind so fett durch den Laich geworden das sie aussehen als würden sie jeden Moment platzen. Ich nehme an jetzt am Wochendende gehts endlich   damit.:crazy 

MfG frank


----------

